# Neighbor's GSD



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

I would like to begin by saying I love German Shepherds. They are my favorite breed of dog, other than my Golden Retriever who is my soul mate. I asked for a GSD, but my husband was more comfortable with the Retriever and, as things have turned out, it was meant to be.

My neighbor has a GSD. She's a beautiful rescue GSD -- I think a working breed, from her appearance -- my favorite. The couple who rescued the dog is probably early 70's (wife) to mid to late 80s(husband). The wife told me they rescued the dog because her husband was in WWII and scared of GSDs. Anyway, he was awesome with the large female GSD. He taught her to sit and behave as me and my GR walked by. This was a big step from the initial lunging and barking. 

Very sadly, I found out the man had cancer and he died this past summer after they probably owned the dog about six months. The rescued dog seems very out of sorts again. The man's wife is extremely overweight and can't walk the GSD like I'm sure he needs to be walked. She's probably able to walk him a couple of blocks. I walk my Golden four to five miles a day. She either has a friend or has hired someone who is walking the GSD. This woman is in her mid 60s to 70, I would guess. She's probably walking the dog a mile tops. The GSD is not listening to her any and with good reason. She is not exhibiting any control over the dog. The poor dog is completely lost. 

When they walk by me and my GR, I usually turn and walk away because the GSD is able to drag her across the road and is rearing up and barking at my dog. My dog is totally ignoring her and walking straight ahead out of self preservation, I'm sure. She seems to want to eat him for dinner. He's not a small Golden -- about 80lbs. She's not a small female GSD -- at least 80lbs or more. 

Today when we passed, the woman said "I'm very nervous and don't know what to do." Good grief! She let the GSD drag her completely across the road and within two feet of my dog's flanks. Her dog was barking and lunging and she seemed almost completely helpless. She has her on what appears to be a six foot leash. She's holding the leash by the handle. I calmly and politely told her to choke up on the leash because the less leash the dog had to work with, the less she could pull her and get leverage. I also calmly told her her dog was beautiful. She looked like she was about to have a heart attack. I didn't know what to do, but figured calm was better than freaking out. The dog is freaking me out way less than the lady.

Good grief. I don't know what to do with this situation. I want to adopt the GSD, but obviously I can't. I certainly don't want the GSD eating my Golden Retriever for lunch. My Golden has never shown any desire to attack anything ever. It's just his nature. I know he would be fast friends with the GSD and perhaps the GSD in return if it had any semblance of a leader. 

I feel sad the neighbor man didn't live because I really think the GSD connected with him. I feel guilty for feeling any animosity in this situation, but goodness! The dog obviously needs exercise and socialization.

Suggestions? My husband says walk the other way whenever I see them coming.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

There's really nothing for YOU to really do. The current owner needs to take responsibly in getting a trainer or being the pack leader. 

However, you're looking for suggestions 

What if you offered to walk the dog occasionally? Not only would the dog benefit from the increased exercise, but then it would begin to recognize and feel more comfortable around you. Once she feels she can trust you and possibly look up to you, you can then move on to meeting your dog. Maybe she just needs an authoritative person in her life. I mean after all, GSD's really look to their masters, and she's obviously lacking one currently. 

Not really an expert though. There are some awesome trainers whom are on this site. Hopefully they'll chime in! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mocha said:


> There's really nothing for YOU to really do. The current owner needs to take responsibly in getting a trainer or being the pack leader.
> 
> However, you're looking for suggestions


I know. I noticed this morning I "good griefed" twice in my initial post.  It's one of those frustrating things where I really sort of know what the dog needs, but I'm not the dog's owner. I don't know the dog's past, but I know the man, who was her pack leader, was doing a great job training her for the short time they were together.



> What if you offered to walk the dog occasionally? Not only would the dog benefit from the increased exercise, but then it would begin to recognize and feel more comfortable around you. Once she feels she can trust you and possibly look up to you, you can then move on to meeting your dog. Maybe she just needs an authoritative person in her life. I mean after all, GSD's really look to their masters, and she's obviously lacking one currently.
> 
> Not really an expert though. There are some awesome trainers whom are on this site. Hopefully they'll chime in!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your suggestion. I told my husband when we were walking that I'd like to walk her myself. He realistically replied telling me I already spend an hour to an hour and 15 minutes a day walking my own dog. We usually go four to five miles a day. I also workout at a gym several times a week and I'm 52 years old. Throw cleaning my house, cooking, general errands and babysitting my 11 month old grandaughter -- it's a lot. Now I'm whining.  This is probably the best thing to do. I may ask the lady if I can walk her sometimes. I don't want to overstep and I certainly feel for her having lost her husband.

It has crossed my mind the GSD needs more exercise. The owner, as I have said, doesn't walk her far at all because she's unable. The dog's walker lady (the scared one) isn't exactly walking at a pace to exercise the dog either. All that falls into what is probably none of my business, other than the fact I'm worried the GSD is going to attack my dog. I will say my Golden gets quite rambunctious if we don't get our exercise. He's not naughty, but he definitely gets the zoomies and bored if he doesn't exercise - which only happens on stormy weather days. We're in S.C., so we don't have to worry about winter too much.

My other option is just turning and walking in the opposite direction. To loop our neighborhood we walk the circle which skirts it -- that's 1.2 miles. I can do figure eights in the neighborhood. One day I was doing this walking my dog alone (without my husband) and turned in the opposite direction when I saw the GSD and the lady heading my way. Unfortunately, when I headed home she had gone down my road which is a culdesac and I had to head the other way until she ambled her way down the road and back. It's annoying, but obviously not a huge life ordeal. 

Honestly, I just hope she never lets go of the leash. The dog looks perfectly capable of getting away from her eventually.

On a positive note, I used to be really scared of dogs when I was much younger. That has totally left the building and I'm thankful for that. I didn't tense up any when the GSD was lunging at my dog's heels. I stayed calm. My dog (Luke) stayed calm. Calm is good in these situations.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

First, I want to commend you for looking for a GSD board to come to for help for a dog that is not even yours. I think your GR is lucky to have such a great and compassionate mom! 

I would second the offer to walk the GSD. Even 1 brisk mile a few times a week is better than nothing. 

I suspect the GSD would do fine with your GR, especially if your GR is a male and the GSD is a female. Many GSD's have issues with leash reactivity but are fine off lead. Many of them lunge and bark because they are spatial protective and do not know what to do or how to act. I suspect that if you were willing to get to know the GSD and then introduce the GSD to your GR they would get on fine. Then perhaps you might be able to walk them together. It would be so nice if you could adopt her.  

If you do chose to consider any of this, allow your hubby to handle the GSD. Try a side by side walk with about 20 feet between you. When GSD is calm start to close the gap. Side by side walking is wonderful to help dogs calm near each other. You remove the head on meeting with 2 dogs on leash that way.

Bless you!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe you could start by looking into your community resources, does the animal shelter or SPCA have discounted training for seniors with pets or any other services, dog walking?

Then I would look into or just buy a prong collar for her so she has more control on the walks. We have one that is easy to clip on and off, rather than removing the metal rings which hurt my hands.

And then I liked what _Mocha_ wrote about getting familiar with the dog, walking it to see if at some time you can adopt it. So they lady won't be lonely, she can adopt an older, smaller breed that requires less exercise.

My husband's sister thought she was doing my MIL a favor many years ago and bought her and her husband an Aussie. Yah, super high energy dog for seniors in their 60's who never exercised in their life. The dog had so much misplaced energy it tore up lots of furniture. When my father in law died, my MIL kept the dog for a while, but she was actually so relieved when her daughter took the dog to live with her. So you never know, maybe your neighbor would be relieved to have someone take the dog for her.


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> First, I want to commend you for looking for a GSD board to come to for help for a dog that is not even yours. I think your GR is lucky to have such a great and compassionate mom!
> 
> I would second the offer to walk the GSD. Even 1 brisk mile a few times a week is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I read this when you first posted it and have been thinking about it all. 

I don't think the lady who owns the GSD wants at all to have someone else adopt her. I see her taking the GSD places in the car and she waves and seems happy. They may have a lovely relationship. I don't know that she's healthy enough to walk her, so maybe there will be an opportunity where I can talk to her about perhaps walking her dog sometimes. I will put forth the effort the next time I see her. The problem is I always see her or her dog's walker when I am walking my own dog. We are kindred spirits and together more often than not.

I really appreciate the advice I've been given here. I will make an effort to get to know the GSD better. I can tell she's a good soul.


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> Maybe you could start by looking into your community resources, does the animal shelter or SPCA have discounted training for seniors with pets or any other services, dog walking?
> 
> Then I would look into or just buy a prong collar for her so she has more control on the walks. We have one that is easy to clip on and off, rather than removing the metal rings which hurt my hands.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm not sure this was the right fit as far as the exercise the GSD needs. On the other hand, perhaps the dog is getting more love than it ever has in its life. I don't know what the situation was before.

Not really knowing GSD's very much as far as behavior is concerned, I've been wondering how to handle the situation at hand as it happens. When the GSD was on my dog's flanks barking and lunging, I wondered if it would respond to me simply saying "No." "STAY." with my hand raised in the stop/stay sign. Not yelling, but firm and calm. I wish the dog had a walker or owner who could calm her and let this happen more calmly. I don't think the GSD is being overly aggressive, because surely she'd be snapping and growling, etc. She isn't doing that -- just lunging hard and barking and dragging her walker all over the place.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You could always try the firm "STAY" or even see if it knows "down". Without knowing the dog, any contact is risky. I can just tell you my 3.5 female really likes to meet other dogs and comes on a bit strong. Many German Shepherds are very vocal and can make growly noises when they play. It may be this dog wants to play or at least smell your dog. The thing is its owner is not in control. When my dog comes on strong, I can tell her to go "down" and it is very calming. I'm wondering rather than stop, if you can keep walking and ask the GSD lady if she'd like to walk with you or near you. Then mention getting a prong collar.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Was the shepherd adopted from a rescue, or a shelter? If she came from a rescue, I would recommend that she be returned to them. Rescues understand that bad things happen to people and they may not be able to keep a dog. It doesn't sound like this lady can handle the dog on her own. It isn't a good situation for her, or the dog.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Any chance you live in a golf cart community? It's a great way to run a dog without having to put out much effort personally.


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

JackandMattie said:


> Any chance you live in a golf cart community? It's a great way to run a dog without having to put out much effort personally.


I've seen a couple of people who own golf carts in our community. It's gated, but no golf course. As an aside, we have a place on a golf course at Kiawah Island and that's ideal. We love walking all over the place on paths with Luke. We just have to beware of roaming alligators during mating season. :wild:



Gretchen said:


> You could always try the firm "STAY" or even see if it knows "down". Without knowing the dog, any contact is risky. I can just tell you my 3.5 female really likes to meet other dogs and comes on a bit strong. Many German Shepherds are very vocal and can make growly noises when they play. It may be this dog wants to play or at least smell your dog. The thing is its owner is not in control. When my dog comes on strong, I can tell her to go "down" and it is very calming. I'm wondering rather than stop, if you can keep walking and ask the GSD lady if she'd like to walk with you or near you. Then mention getting a prong collar.


Yes, I will try that if we have that sort of experience again. No worries about me putting my hands out to touch the dog in any way while the lady who has no control is walking her.

Good to know about the vocalization. I'm usually good about reading dogs' body language, but I'm honestly not quite sure what she is conveying. I have noticed my dog's body language is different than how he usually is around other dogs. He usually will face them and is excited to meet and greet. He isn't doing that at all when this dog is making her approach. He's totally ignoring her and continuing to walk on. He may be telling me something.

If I get the opportunity, I will ask her what kind of collar she is using. I'm not sure the dog walker would even know the answer to that question, given how she is reacting and saying she's very nervous. I'll try to see if I can see well enough to tell if we pass them again, but honestly I'm a bit concerned for my own dog so I may avoid. 

My husband walked Luke last week when I had a bad cold and said a man he had never seen was walking the GSD. He said the dog acted the same way, but the man had much more control of her. We have no idea who all these walkers are, but at least the woman is getting people to walk her.


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Was the shepherd adopted from a rescue, or a shelter? If she came from a rescue, I would recommend that she be returned to them. Rescues understand that bad things happen to people and they may not be able to keep a dog. It doesn't sound like this lady can handle the dog on her own. It isn't a good situation for her, or the dog.


She's a rescue. I think the lady wants to keep her. I see her driving around with the GSD in her car. Perhaps she takes her places to play or something. I don't know. If I see her out on her own without her GSD, I will be a little nosy and ask her some questions about her dog. She's a pretty nice lady. I don't think she'll mind.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I may be in the minority, but I agree with your husband. It's not your dog, worry about your dog, and avoid the other people/dog (walking on the other side of the street, or turning to go a different way, is all I believe you can or should do. Same advice I gave lobobear, another member who is very "involved" or tries to be very involved, with a dog that he/she doesn't own.


----------



## Drago (Dec 24, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> I may be in the minority, but I agree with your husband. It's not your dog, worry about your dog, and avoid the other people/dog (walking on the other side of the street, or turning to go a different way, is all I believe you can or should do. Same advice I gave lobobear, another member who is very "involved" or tries to be very involved, with a dog that he/she doesn't own.


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

diane0905 said:


> She's a rescue. I think the lady wants to keep her. I see her driving around with the GSD in her car. Perhaps she takes her places to play or something. I don't know. If I see her out on her own without her GSD, *I will be a little nosy and ask her some questions about her dog*. She's a pretty nice lady. I don't think she'll mind.


Why? Just leave her alone. I do not understand this mentality of trying to "save" or "fix" a situation you (general you) have nothing to do with. You used the word "nosy" for a reason. No one likes a nosy neighbor. Just go about your business. The idea that a neighbor would/could come onto a forum, tell my story about my husband dying, wishing he/she could adopt MY dog, etc...it's just odd and I wouldn't like it one bit. If you have questions about your dog, and your home etc...great, we're here to help. I just don't like people that come on here wanting to "fix" a dog that they don't own, or barely know, without the owner's knowledge. I feel like it's an invasion of their privacy. A lot may disagree, but I know if I feel this way, others may too. I would hope someone would give my response if I was the neighbor being discussed. Sorry, I'm blunt.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Why? Just leave her alone. I do not understand this mentality of trying to "save" or "fix" a situation you (general you) have nothing to do with. You used the word "nosy" for a reason. No one likes a nosy neighbor. Just go about your business. The idea that a neighbor would/could come onto a forum, tell my story about my husband dying, wishing he/she could adopt MY dog, etc...it's just odd and I wouldn't like it one bit. If you have questions about your dog, and your home etc...great, we're here to help. I just don't like people that come on here wanting to "fix" a dog that they don't own, or barely know, without the owner's knowledge. I feel like it's an invasion of their privacy. A lot may disagree, but I know if I feel this way, others may too. I would hope someone would give my response if I was the neighbor being discussed. Sorry, I'm blunt.


 Yes its is good to have balanced responses. I tried reaching out to a neighbor - and the guy and his dog hates us. Yes it backfires. Another neighbor with a female pitbull, I reached out to, she was having joint, soft stool and weight issues. The owner told me the diet he was feeding his dog, it was not good it included Ready Whip. I gave him my almost full 10lb box of The Honest Kitchen food, because I knew that even though I referred this food, he would not go out and get it. Turns out his dog loves this food, he's gone and bought another box, the dog lost 2 lbs and no soft stools. He is very happy I was a bit nosy.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know the OP. I don't know where the OP lives, so.....I definitely have no idea who her neighbor is. To me, they are all completely anonymous people on the internet. They could be fictional characters for all I know. I commend the OP for being concerned about this neighbor, who is a senior citizen and in over her head. This neighbor has told the OP, "I don't know what to do." She is obviously stressed. It seems to me the neighbor is looking to the OP for help. I do not see where it hurts to give the poor woman some options. She is a neighbor, not a complete stranger off the street. And yes, where I come from, we sometimes get "nosy" with our neighbors, if we think they need help. We look out for each other. Perhaps the woman is unaware that she can return the dog to rescue, if she is overwhelmed. 

The OP has a real concern that the neighbor may lose control of this shepherd, which is acting aggressively toward her dog. Seems to me, that makes the shepherd's behavior her business. If she can help the neighbor to help the dog, that would be a win-win, in my opinion.


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

DaniFani said:


> Why? Just leave her alone. I do not understand this mentality of trying to "save" or "fix" a situation you (general you) have nothing to do with. You used the word "nosy" for a reason. No one likes a nosy neighbor. Just go about your business. The idea that a neighbor would/could come onto a forum, tell my story about my husband dying, wishing he/she could adopt MY dog, etc...it's just odd and I wouldn't like it one bit. If you have questions about your dog, and your home etc...great, we're here to help. I just don't like people that come on here wanting to "fix" a dog that they don't own, or barely know, without the owner's knowledge. I feel like it's an invasion of their privacy. A lot may disagree, but I know if I feel this way, others may too. I would hope someone would give my response if I was the neighbor being discussed. Sorry, I'm blunt.



You may be as blunt as you like. I have no control over it. 

I did not want to literally adopt the dog as I have a dog of my own. I should have worded that differently as I was wondering why everyone was suggesting adopting the lady's dog. lol I meant I would love to be able to adopt her dog. I can't and not just because it's not up for adoption. I'm not in a position to get another dog right at this moment. Hopefully, in about a year though. I love dogs. I did later point out the dog isn't up for adoption. It's owned already. I hope the dog is a comfort to her owner. She's a nice lady, as was her husband. I could tell he really loved the dog and I feel badly the dog had to lose someone he had grown attached to. I realize it happens and is a part of life.

I came to a German Shepherd forum because I thought I might get some helpful suggestions and because I figure German Shepherd owners know more about their general traits, although I know all dogs are different. 

I certainly wasn't planning on being abrupt with the lady or asking her whether she prefers thongs or regular panties. I would be tactful and doing it out of a caring spirit, not in a busy bodied way. I certainly would not feel out of line talking to her about the situation if it gets to the point I feel either me or my dog are in danger due to someone walking her dog who does not have control over the dog. I was walking on the other side of the street, by the way. The GSD was perfectly capable of dragging the lady across the street to us.

If you tend to think asking for advice from others or talking to a neighbor about their dog if it's an issue is nosy or inappropriate, that's fine. I don't. Pardon me for being blunt. 

I appreciate your input, but it's not a confrontational situation and there are no hostilities involved. I can, of course, turn and walk the other way and that may be what I end up doing. I'd prefer to walk the neighborhood loop without feeling I have to do that, so I was pondering resolutions.


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I don't know the OP. I don't know where the OP lives, so.....I definitely have no idea who her neighbor is. To me, they are all completely anonymous people on the internet. They could be fictional characters for all I know. I commend the OP for being concerned about this neighbor, who is a senior citizen and in over her head. This neighbor has told the OP, "I don't know what to do." She is obviously stressed. It seems to me the neighbor is looking to the OP for help. I do not see where it hurts to give the poor woman some options. She is a neighbor, not a complete stranger off the street. And yes, where I come from, we sometimes get "nosy" with our neighbors, if we think they need help. We look out for each other. Perhaps the woman is unaware that she can return the dog to rescue, if she is overwhelmed.
> 
> The OP has a real concern that the neighbor may lose control of this shepherd, which is acting aggressively toward her dog. Seems to me, that makes the shepherd's behavior her business. If she can help the neighbor to help the dog, that would be a win-win, in my opinion.


Thanks. I certainly didn't mean anything ugly by it and I made sure not to provide names -- even of the dog. I offered up my dog's name because I got tired of typing my dog. We're closer than that. lol


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> Yes its is good to have balanced responses. I tried reaching out to a neighbor - and the guy and his dog hates us. Yes it backfires. Another neighbor with a female pitbull, I reached out to, she was having joint, soft stool and weight issues. The owner told me the diet he was feeding his dog, it was not good it included Ready Whip. I gave him my almost full 10lb box of The Honest Kitchen food, because I knew that even though I referred this food, he would not go out and get it. Turns out his dog loves this food, he's gone and bought another box, the dog lost 2 lbs and no soft stools. He is very happy I was a bit nosy.


That was very nice of you. It took a year and a half of Luke's life for me to get his digestive system right. I went through quite a few high quality food purchases and he finally got better on one particular food which has hydrolyzed protein. Thank goodness. I would have loved to have someone help me to figure it out sooner.

I think if someone approaches another with a helpful spirit, it usually comes across that way. If it backfires, it backfires. We can't control others' reactions.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

diane0905 said:


> You may be as blunt as you like. I have no control over it.
> 
> I did not want to literally adopt the dog as I have a dog of my own. I should have worded that differently as I was wondering why everyone was suggesting adopting the lady's dog. lol I meant I would love to be able to adopt her dog. I can't and not just because it's not up for adoption. I'm not in a position to get another dog right at this moment. Hopefully, in about a year though. I love dogs. I did later point out the dog isn't up for adoption. It's owned already. I hope the dog is a comfort to her owner. She's a nice lady, as was her husband. I could tell he really loved the dog and I feel badly the dog had to lose someone he had grown attached to. I realize it happens and is a part of life.
> 
> ...


I hope when you do confront her you let her know that you posted her story on the internet and you "received advice from people to...." If saying that to her and letting her know that you posted about her on the internet, is fine with you, carry on. Just typing out "I posted your story/situation on the internet" made me uncomfortable, I can't imagine saying it to someone, or worse, hearing it from someone.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

diane0905 - you mentioned trying to read body language. I found this book to be a good, fun resource for all types of dogs. It's very short. The author also has a website.

On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas

On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals: Turid Rugaas: 9781929242368: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Gretchen said:


> diane0905 - you mentioned trying to read body language. I found this book to be a good, fun resource for all types of dogs. It's very short. The author also has a website.
> 
> On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas
> 
> On Talking Terms With Dogs: Calming Signals: Turid Rugaas: 9781929242368: Amazon.com: Books



Oh, thank you! I will check it out. I love to read and know I will like that. I just ordered a book called "The Divinity of Dogs" -- I think it's a collection of inspirational dog stories, but it hasn't come in yet.

I also watched a National Geographic documentary recently on dog's sense of smell. It was fascinating.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I had to help a neighbors doggie and it was a "HERDER!" Pet peeve of mine (yeah yeah I know GSD is a herder also )

But it was a doggie in trouble! It somehow popped into my yard through the slats on our 6 foot fence!

Anyway he was done, off to the pound for the dog. I said no I'll take her. I worked with animal rescue so I would just foster her.

She got along fine with my guys. And she must have at least been house broken because there was never any incident, I worked with her on real training and it all went very well!

We actually liked her enough that we wanted to keep her! But she was already scheduled to meet an 11 year old boy. Meeting went well and off she went. 

Anyway I got involved with my neighbor and it worked out well for the dog. I also learned that Herders seem to suffer from the little dog syndrome. That is lazy clueless people that don't want to train a dog...seem to flock to them!

On the same note, I would not be advising someone without a clue to use a prong collar. 

It's very easily abused ,especially by the clueless. Pretty sure the dog walker falls into that category. Out of the four dogs I have had, the only one that was problematic on the leash was my first dog, that was the only dog that I had used a prong collar on.

Yes you can achieve amazing results with a prong quickly but only if you know what your doing! It can ruin a dog just as easily. 

So possibly fostering could be an option?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

diane0905 said:


> Today when we passed, the woman said "I'm very nervous and don't know what to do."


Do what you think is right. If that was my mother you lived next too, I would be grateful that you took the interest and cared enough to want to help and that you took the time out of your life to look for input from people you thought might be able to.

The fact that this woman said this to you, implies to me that she might be open to suggestions and want the help. 

Can you help her fit the dog for a harness or a prong collar? A prong might be hard for her to get on and off since she's elderly. Can you perhaps teach her how to engage the dog so she is more interested in her handler than everything else? Or maybe find a trainer that will come in to her house to help her?

Do they have a fenced yard? I wonder if a game of fetch might help tottire the dog out prior to taking a walk?

Good Luck! Please keep us updated!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

When the neighbor lady said "I'm very nervous and don't know what to do" she was asking for your help. 

I think the best way you can help is to advise her to enlist a trainer. In the meantime, I don't see any reason why you shouldn't help her exercise the dog, since it sounds like you want to do that. 

As long as you keep in mind that he is her dog, if you have the time, why not step up. Just keep in mind, and ask yourself what will benefit the woman and her deceased husband's dog, long term. 

She clearly wants some input. I wouldn't hesitate to make friends and get involved 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DaniFani said:


> I hope when you do confront her you let her know that you posted her story on the internet and you "received advice from people to...." If saying that to her and letting her know that you posted about her on the internet, is fine with you, carry on. Just typing out "I posted your story/situation on the internet" made me uncomfortable, I can't imagine saying it to someone, or worse, hearing it from someone.


Wow, really? :thinking: I didn't see Diane say anything that sounded like she was planning on "confronting" this woman, it sounded to me like she was trying to think of a way to _help_ her, after seeing that the woman is clearly over her head. This woman also made statements to Diane that showed she might appreciate some help. SHE opened the door, it's not like Diane is trying to insinuate herself into a situation where she's not welcome.

Diane is obviously a very kind person, who has gone out of her way to join a GSD board in order to get ideas of what she can do for her neighbor.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

JackandMattie said:


> When the neighbor lady said "I'm very nervous and don't know what to do" she was asking for your help.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was the dog walker who said this. 
Not the dog's owner.

I would talk to the neighbor about having hired the wrong person to walk the dog. This person could lose control of the dog, the dog could go after somebody, and it will be the neighbor who gets sued.

The neighbor needs to be aware that she hired somebody who is not up to the task. If she can't walk her dog, it is her responsibility to find someone who can, and safely, not someone who lets the GSD drag her around and lets the dog charge Diane and her GR.

A conversation with the neighbor would benefit all, in my opinion.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I think from the sounds of it the owner is doing the right thing by her dog, and the GSD is not at fault for lacking training or being walked by someone too weak to handle her. The dog should not be dragging the walker across the street- I see that as something worth talking to the owner about. Let her know the female dog walker is incompetent, and she should find a better one. Fair on all fronts, and not too nosy. I would be concerned if a dog was routinely dragging a walker toward me and my dog. I think it is OK to ask the neighbor to make sure this doesn't happen. But I think the owner loves her dog and is doing everything she can do provide her with proper exercise and care.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> It was the dog walker who said this.
> Not the dog's owner.
> 
> I would talk to the neighbor about having hired the wrong person to walk the dog. This person could lose control of the dog, the dog could go after somebody, and it will be the neighbor who gets sued.
> ...


Very good point he dogs owner has already hired at least one person to help. Owner may have no idea what's going on.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> It was the dog walker who said this.
> Not the dog's owner.
> 
> I would talk to the neighbor about having hired the wrong person to walk the dog. This person could lose control of the dog, the dog could go after somebody, and it will be the neighbor who gets sued.
> ...


Oh! I missed that. You're right, Sunflowers. Good advice, as always 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


Muskeg said:


> I think from the sounds of it the owner is doing the right thing by her dog, and the GSD is not at fault for lacking training or being walked by someone too weak to handle her. The dog should not be dragging the walker across the street- I see that as something worth talking to the owner about. Let her know the female dog walker is incompetent, and she should find a better one. Fair on all fronts, and not too nosy. I would be concerned if a dog was routinely dragging a walker toward me and my dog. I think it is OK to ask the neighbor to make sure this doesn't happen. But I think the owner loves her dog and is doing everything she can do provide her with proper exercise and care.


:thumbup:


----------



## diane0905 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just thought I'd drop in to give y'all a brief update.

My husband said he saw the GSD the other day when walking Luke and although he didn't pass her himself with our dog, he did see a very rambunctious beautiful white lab run up the GSD and try to hump her and the GSD didn't do anything but try to get away from the overzealous lab. The lab is a big boy (probably 100lbs or so) and is off leash sometimes. He also does the same to our dog, Luke, but I just tell him no and get him off Luke's backside. Other than that, he's friendly. He's a young (two maybe) and intact lab. 

Anyway, it was good to know the GSD wasn't ugly in that situation because it's no fun to have an off leash dog charging your dog while it's on a leash. 

Today my husband and I were walking Luke and we saw the GSD's owner out in her yard. She loves Luke and is a very friendly lady, so we stood and talked to her for a while. She brought up the fact her dog has been really difficult on the leash as far as pulling them all over the place, so she had bought one of the leashes which goes across the nose. I believe they're called a Gentle Leader. She was asking me about Luke's harness, which is how the subject came up. 

I was glad she brought it up because it gave me the opportunity to tell her I hadn't let Luke and her dog meet yet because her dog was pulling and barking and I didn't know how her GSD felt about other dogs. She told me her GSD loves other dogs -- especially male, blonde beautiful ones like Luke.  She said she had been taking her GSD to play dates to keep her socialized.

So, all that was good to find out and perhaps when I see her out with her dog the two dogs can meet. 

Perhaps as someone mentioned earlier, the GSD is just being leash reactive. 

Anyway -- just thought I'd share. Hopefully, if the GSD is able to get away from the walker lady who is having trouble controlling her then it won't be a dog fight issue. Also, I hope the new leash works for them. I have never tried a Gentle Leader. Luke doesn't care for a collar around his neck, but is perfectly fine on a harness and doesn't pull.

Thanks for all the advice! If they end up becoming fast friends I'll let y'all know.


----------

